# Going to start full time rving



## sholl3

My husband and I have decided we want to get an RV and start living in it full time.  Because of my husband's job we move every few months, so this would make things a lot easier than trying to find a place that does short term leases, moving in, getting everything unpacked and settled, then a couple of months later having to pack it all up again and frantically clean, then move to a new area and start all over again.  We have decided to get a 5th wheel because I want it pretty much as big as I can get it.  We have looked at several and have decided that the ones we like best of the ones that have a small second bedroom in the middle and a loft above the room.  We have two children, a 3 year old little boy and a 1 year old little girl, so the little boy will sleep in the loft and the little girl will sleep in the room, with the fold down bed in the being turned into kind of a crib with railings.  The room will be a play room for the kids.  Does anyone have any advice?  We're a little scared because this will be a huge lifestyle change, but we are also really excited.


----------



## C Nash

Pack as little as possible, easy to overload a rv.  Make sure the rv you get is a four season.  Some are not recommended for fulltiming regardless of what the salesperson tells you.  You are saying large so be sure you match a tow vehicle to it.  Get familiar with how everthing operates.  Take time for the dealer to show you how to work all appliances.  Purchase a good surge protector.  Campground are notorious for faulty voltage.  Check the tires even on a new rv.  If it has the China bombs change them for better tires.  If you are going large be sure its 50 amp.  Purchase a good road service.  Expect problems   good luck


----------



## sholl3

This is great, thanks for all the advice!


----------



## jay2333a

Safety first. You could buy a  rear camera for your RV.


----------



## bobglasson

If it's one thing I've learned, in order to keep your sanity, make sure you schedule alone time.


----------

